# Request to Admin



## AdamJ (Jul 19, 2012)

I recently received a message from admin but I wasn't able to reply directly because the user name "Canon Rumors Forum" appears to be a no-reply address. I did reply to "Canon Rumors" but I don't know if that recipient is the same person who messaged me. If the admin person who messaged me didn't receive my reply, please could he message me from a user account that will permit me to reply directly to him. I requested some clarification which may help resolve my very genuine puzzlement about the issue at hand.

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2012)

Send a message to "Canon Rumors" The word "forum" is not part of his user ID. You can also go to the Canon rumors Forum page unter the Contact Tab and send a message.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks. Having just caught up with CR Guy's sad news, I regret ever having mentioned such a trivial issue. It's forgotten about, it doesn't matter.


----------

